# Kayfun 4 building woe



## Lorebeast (10/5/15)

I need help from anybody here to help me set up a nice and proper coil for my kayfun 4. Have an mech mod with an Samsung inr18650 25a bat in it but i cannot for the life of me build a proper coil on this thing,.,.


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/5/15)

What exactly are you struggling with?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.


----------



## Lorebeast (10/5/15)

What ohms, coil design and ways to wick it without dry hitting. Diameter of coil height. Jip pretty new to rebuilding...... tried alot of different coils or it shorts or it unscrew itself or crappy wicking. Realy at a loss with this rta....


----------



## stevie g (10/5/15)

3mm dia 8 wrap 28g cotton upto wick channels

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richard (10/5/15)

as Sprint said also wet the wick with juice and then flatten the cotton against the side of the block that goes down to the juice channel. I ensure that mine does not quite reach the bottom ledge. If you are using thick vg juice then cut your wick so it has a 1-2mm gap from the ledge and don't flatten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/5/15)

I usually do 2mm coils , 8 wraps, twisted 28g. Also have the cotton barely touching the deck. Cotton should have a bit of resistance when threading through coil. If you like, i can post pics of my build tomorrow when I am at work?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/5/15)

Ohms is also a personal thing. What I like at 0.8, you might despise. Coil hight is also a personal thing. Iirc, higher = more throat hit.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lorebeast (10/5/15)

Thanks wil try that aiming for .5 to .7 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lorebeast (10/5/15)

Will be keeping you up to date with results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (10/5/15)

.5 is too low for kayfun 4.


----------



## zadiac (10/5/15)

Lorebeast said:


> I need help from anybody here to help me set up a nice and proper coil for my kayfun 4. Have an mech mod with an Samsung inr18650 25a bat in it but i cannot for the life of me build a proper coil on this thing,.,.



Mate, save yourself some waiting and trouble. Check here https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=coil+build+kayfun+v4

Easiest you're going to learn to build coils. No one ever showed me. I built my coils purely from watching youtube vids. Lots of them out there teaching you to build very good coils. Then it's just practice, practice and practice 

Correction: Can't remember correctly, but I think my very first coil build was showed to me by @Alex when I got my first Kayfun and Nemesis mod. Alex, correct me if I'm wrong...lol (the memory she's not well...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lorebeast (10/5/15)

Watched a couple of rip trippers vids to get an idea..... will watch later at home or later when I got time to spare at work now..... @Sprint .5 too low?


----------



## stevie g (10/5/15)

works out to 30 watts... More than Kayfun 4 is built to handle.


----------



## Lorebeast (10/5/15)

zadiac said:


> Mate, save yourself some waiting and trouble. Check here https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=coil+build+kayfun+v4
> 
> Easiest you're going to learn to build coils. No one ever showed me. I built my coils purely from watching youtube vids. Lots of them out there teaching you to build very good coils. Then it's just practice, practice and practice
> 
> Correction: Can't remember correctly, but I think my very first coil build was showed to me by @Alex when I got my first Kayfun and Nemesis mod. Alex, correct me if I'm wrong...lol (the memory she's not well...)


Watched the vid looks like a great buil gona try it for sure. Lol like the guys gloves.....


----------

